# saw this yesterday on a service call



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ppp .


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

You need to inform the homeowners that their house is sinking.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

With any luck, you might not ever have to get in it. And if you did, I could fix that problem in about two minutes. Funny pic though:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Theriot said:


> You need to inform the homeowners that their house is sinking.


Frost heave. Wait until spring. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Theriot said:


> You need to inform the homeowners that their house is sinking.


 
I doubt very seriously that's a house.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

surf said:


> everything but quality work


Excellent planning...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So did you fix it?


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

480sparky said:


> So did you fix it?


 Answer=no fix
I was there for something else.:thumbsup:


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice! I have to say... I've missed this part of the forum!


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

I second the PPP.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Some idiot apprentice must have installed_ exactly_ what was on the print :no:


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Tamper proof concrete


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Typically I put the Chico inside the conduit, but who am I to judge?


----------

